# Reverse door swing from left to right



## silverph (Apr 15, 2012)

The current (wood) door opens from right to left. I need it to open from left to right (same side). Can this be done and does anybody have steps for me to follow? Carve new openings for the hinges and door knob? Turn door upside down?  

Thank you. 

Brian


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Hinges are not as big an issue, but the doorknob may be. Is the interior and exterior the same wood finish? ... Is this an interior or exterior door?


----------



## silverph (Apr 15, 2012)

It is a door in the basement (interior) and door is painted the same inside and out (plain white).


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If it's just a cheap MDF door just replace it. There not very expencive.
If you look on Craigs list under materails you may find one cheaper then at the store. 
If it's some solid expencive door then remove it and turn it around.


----------



## silverph (Apr 15, 2012)

I really didn't want to spend more than the cost of a few tools needed to convert it. If this can't be done without replacing anything, I can live with the current setup.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

I agree. Replace it with a whole new door or leave it alone. You would end up spending an entire day messing with it and it probably won't turn out too well in the end. You would probably end up going and buying a new one the next day anyways.


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

It can be done and it's not too hard, but it depends on the vintage of the door and the hardware. Obviously if it is an older door and matches the style of the home you'll want to keep it.

The first thing you want to ascertain is whether the door will fit when flipped. In older homes this is not a given if there has been any settling. Simply take it off the hinges, flip it, and see if it fits in the opening. If it does, you're good to go.

With it flipped over and in the opening, mark off where the top and bottom of the hinges will be on the other side of the door casing. If necessary, slip a shim under the door to raise it in the opening to the appropriate height. Also mark the centerline for the door latch.

Chisel out rabbets for the hinges in the casing. Drill out the hole for the latch, and chisel out for the latch plate.

Disassemble the doorknob/latch mechanism and flip it over so that it now works for the reverse side. If this is an older door with one of those older tall narrow mechanisms, open it up and simply flip the latch over so it faces the other direction. Reinstall.

Fill all the voids on the old side with wood filler, sand prime etc.

Hang the door, with the hinges affixed to the door, starting with one screw in the top hinge, then one in the bottom, and when you have the right position, drill and screw the rest of them. This prevents binding from misaligned hinges.

DO NOT simply flip the door upside down. That's a total hack and results in the doorknob being at the wrong height.


----------



## silverph (Apr 15, 2012)

Thank you! I think this is a simple project for me to try.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

One possible down side to turning the door around would be if the door is beveled, as most are, then you will have problems. Doors most times are beveled so the edge will clear the jamb when opened and closed. If the door edges are beveled there is only two options that I see, make the door swing in instead of out or plug the holes and hinge mortises and start over.


----------



## silverph (Apr 15, 2012)

It is a terribly simple ugly door.  I'll remove it over the weekend and test fit it.


----------

